# Compaq computers



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

since I do not work there but at Alienware, I do not know if Compaq normaly has OEM systems or not, a friend of mine wanted me to overclock his system but i need to know first if Compaq makes OEM systems, of course he has to get a liquid cooling system since he wants to overclock his system from 2.1 to 3.5 Ghz.It would be greatly appreciated if you could give me the answer or a link, since i googled and havent found anything.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

You can't OC Compaqs? No?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you can't overclock HP's or Compaq's


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

so Compaqs make OEM systems, well my friend will probably atempt another suicide attempt because of this but ok thanks...


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes. There will be no oc on any Compaq.


----------

